# such+uncountable noun



## Cache

Suppose I want to say this sentence in another way:

_The weather was too cold and we could not go to the beach.
_


It was such..................

I know how to resolve this but if the noun is countable....

How would this sentence right?

Thanks!


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

It was such a cold day, we could not go to the beach.


----------



## Chris K

SrRdRaCinG said:


> It was such a cold day, we could not go to the beach.



Yes, or "it was so cold ..."


----------



## Cache

no, I'd like to know how to form the sentence with an uncountable noun

 :S


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

I don't even know what that is


----------



## Cache

Ok, no problem


----------



## Loob

You could say "it was such cold weather that we couldn't go to the beach".

Loob


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

Loob said:


> You could say "it was such cold weather that we couldn't go to the beach".
> 
> Loob




I, personally, probably would not say that.


----------



## jacinta

That is such nonsense!!
Quit making such awful sounds.



Mira ésto, que contiene buenas explicaciones:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=185122


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

jacinta said:


> That is such nonsense!!
> Quit making such awful sounds.
> 
> 
> 
> Mira ésto, que contiene buenas explicaciones:
> 
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=185122



Seguro que he dicho "such cold weather" al menos una sola vez, pero ya no. No me suena bien ni me gusta. Deja de hacer sonidos tan fatales!


----------



## jacinta

SrRdRaCinG said:


> Seguro que he dicho "such cold weather" al menos una sola vez, pero ya no. No me suena bien ni me gusta. Deja de hacer sonidos tan fatales!



  Explícame qué dices aquí, Sr Rd.  Mi post anterior no tenía nada que ver con el tuyo.


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

jacinta said:


> Explícame qué dices aquí, Sr Rd.  Mi post anterior no tenía nada que ver con el tuyo.




Oh perdón. Jaja!!!!! Pensé que me hablábas a mí y a nadie más. Disculpa la confusión que creé.


----------



## jacinta

Ok!  Estamos bien, entonces.


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

jacinta said:


> Ok!  Estamos bien, entonces.



Claro que sí. Todavía somo buenos amigos (pues, eso espero jaja!)


----------



## micafe

This another proof that the English language is crazy (no offense, please).. Of course, I'm not a native speaker so I can see these things 

Normally, *'such' *wouldn't be used with uncountable nouns in this type of sentence. I agree with SrRdRaCinG that *"it was such cold weather ..."* doesn't sound right. I'd say *"the weather was so cold...."*

However, this is an example of those frequent 'traps' within the English language. 

Sentences like* "we had such nice/good/bad weather in Colombia"* are very commonly used and accepted. Probably correct too... so ... why doesn't *"it was such cold weather"* sound right?

Am I missing something? Can anybody give a good explanation?

Hmmmm why didn't I study Hungarian instead.


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

micafe said:


> This another proof that the English language is crazy (no offense, please).. Of course, I'm not a native speaker so I can see these things
> 
> Normally, *'such' *wouldn't be used with uncountable nouns in this type of sentence. I agree with SrRdRaCinG that *"it was such cold weather ..."* doesn't sound right. I'd say *"the weather was so cold...."*
> 
> However, this is an example of those frequent 'traps' within the English language.
> 
> Sentences like* "we had such nice/good/bad weather in Colombia"* are very commonly used and accepted. Probably correct too... so ... why doesn't *"it was such cold weather"* sound right?
> 
> Am I missing something? Can anybody give a good explanation?
> 
> Hmmmm why didn't I study Hungarian instead.



I mean, you could definitely say it and be understood, but to me personally, you can say other things to express that it's cold.


----------



## Haghenschlapfter

uncountable nouns son palabras como "money" "doe" y otras antes de las cuales puedes decir "a lot" sin pluralizar el sustantivo que siga.

por ejemplo, no puedes decir "There is a lot of lamp in this room"  pero si puedes decir "There is a lot of light in this room" o "There is a lot of snow out there" (Not, "There are a lot of snows out there")

No se suele usar such antes de un sustantivo incontable.  Seguro que se puede, pero no suena bien o corriente.  Pero si se dice a menudo "such a" antes de un sustantivo contable como "He is such a jerk" o "It is such a nice day" (como el ejemplo que nos ha dado Speed Racer).

Yo estoy de acuerdo con Racer que su ejemplo suena bien y los demas no.

Temo, sin embargo, que no entienda bien, el subjeto del hilo pero espero que haya podido aniadir algo de util aqui sin aniadir a la confunsion 

James


----------



## jacinta

There is nothing wrong with "It´s such cold weather".  It´s perfectly fine.   The problem is that it is not very idiomatic.  In other words, we just don´t say it much.  I agree that I would probably say, "It was so cold that..."


----------



## micafe

SrRdRaCinG said:


> I mean, you could definitely say it and be understood, but to me personally, you can say other things to express that it's cold.


 
That's what I said


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

micafe said:


> That's what I said



As they say, "Great minds think alike."


----------



## Haghenschlapfter

micafe said:


> This another proof that the English language is crazy (no offense, please).. Of course, I'm not a native speaker so I can see these things
> 
> Normally, *'such' *wouldn't be used with uncountable nouns in this type of sentence. I agree with SrRdRaCinG that *"it was such cold weather ..."* doesn't sound right. I'd say *"the weather was so cold...."*
> 
> However, this is an example of those frequent 'traps' within the English language.
> 
> Sentences like* "we had such nice/good/bad weather in Colombia"* are very commonly used and accepted. Probably correct too... so ... why doesn't *"it was such cold weather"* sound right?
> 
> Am I missing something? Can anybody give a good explanation?
> 
> Hmmmm why didn't I study Hungarian instead.


Porque en "We had such nice weather" no existe otra forma de expresar la misma frase porque usas el verbo tener y en ingles al menos el tiempo no puede "tener" nada.  Puede "ser" (o para vosotros "hacer") algo... pero no puede tener nada.

Pero hay acordarte de que (como ya has dicho) en ingles evitamos (casi como una regla) el uso de "such" con un sustantivo incontable porque...porque si.  En la frase que he copiado arriba no se puede evitar.  Pero en "It is such nice weather" se puede evitar facilmente por emplearlo como un subjeto en lugar de un objeto diciento "The weather was so nice".  Y es por esto que se acepta (y suena bien) "It is such a nice day" porque "day" es contable y asi puede llebar el articulo indefinida "a/an".

Pero, ninguna de las frases en tu post son incorrectos... es solo que unas suenan mejor que otras y HAY un porque'.

Ingles esta loco.. es verdad.  Pero esto no es un ejemplo de ello.  Es solo que la razon es un poco mas complicada y no tan facilmente percible al no nativo (o al nativo!).

Espero q haya tenido sentido.  En mi mente tiene sentido pero no creo que me haya explicado bien.

James

PD Perdonad la falta de tildes, que estoy utilizando un portatil y agobia mucho meterlos sin el keypad de al lado.


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

Haghenschlapfter said:


> Porque en "We had such nice weather" no existe otra forma de expresar la misma frase porque usas el verbo tener y en ingles al menos el tiempo no puede "tener" nada.  Puede "ser" (o para vosotros "hacer") algo... pero no puede tener nada.
> 
> Pero hay que acordarte de que (como ya has dicho) en ingles evitamos (casi como una regla) el uso de "such" con un sustantivo incontable porque...porque si.  En la frase que he copiado arriba no se puede evitar.  Pero en "It is such nice weather" se puede evitar facilmente por emplearlo como un subjeto en lugar de un objeto diciento "The weather was so nice".  Y es por esto que se acepta (y suena bien) "It is such a nice day" porque "day" es contable y asi puede llevar el articulo indefinida "a/an".
> 
> Pero, ninguna de las frases en tu post son incorrectas... es solo que unas suenan mejor que otras y HAY un porque'.
> 
> Ingles esta loco.. es verdad.  Pero esto no es un ejemplo de ello.  Es solo que la razon es un poco mas complicada y no tan facilmente percible al no nativo (o al nativo!).
> 
> Espero haber tenido sentido.  En mi mente tiene sentido pero no creo que me haya explicado bien (o no creo haberme explicado bien)
> 
> James
> 
> PD Perdonad la falta de tildes, que estoy utilizando un portatil y agobia mucho meterlos sin el keypad de al lado.




Sólo unos errores que vi.


----------



## Haghenschlapfter

gracias speed racer


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

Haghenschlapfter said:


> gracias speed racer



  Estoy a la orden, chico(a)!


----------



## Cache

Thanks!

In summary:

It is better to say: The weather was so cold that...... rather than "It was such cold weather that....". However, this is understood but not common.

PS: Why is your Spanish outstanding and my English atrocious? :S


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

Cache said:


> Thanks!
> 
> In summary:
> 
> It is better to say: The weather was so cold that...... rather than "It was such cold weather that....". However, this is understood but not common.
> 
> PS: Why is your Spanish outstanding and my English atrocious? :S




Es mejor decir "The weather was so cold that"

It was such cold weather sounds awkward, but you'll be understood.

Your English es bastante bien! Stop being so hard on yourself (aunque hago lo mismo with my Spanish)

¿Te gustó la mezcla de las dos lenguas?


----------



## Cache

hehe, yes I like the mixture


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

micafe said:


> *This another proof* that the English language is crazy (no offense, please).. Of course, I'm not a native speaker so I can see these things




This is further proof*


----------



## micafe

SrRdRaCinG said:


> This is further proof*


 
It's war!!!


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

micafe said:


> It's war!!!





Es lo que pediste!


----------



## Cache

Please, no more wars :S


----------



## Accius

jacinta said:


> There is nothing wrong with "It´s such cold weather".  It´s perfectly fine.   The problem is that it is not very idiomatic.  In other words, we just don´t say it much.  I agree that I would probably say, "It was so cold that..."



Exactly.  Gramatically, "it's such cold weather" is fine, but it's not the typical way to express the idea.


----------

